# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  DNS + LoadBalancing

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπέρα,
εχω ακολουθήσει εναν οδηγο για loadbalancing 3 γραμμών που παιζουν μέσω vpn.
Παιζει καλα αλλα..!
Δεν παίζει τιποτα απο AWMN. Δηλαδη οι σελιδες του αμδα δεν ανοίγουν με καταληξη .awmn με σφάλμα dns.
Οι dns μου ειναι μονο του αμδα!!!
καποιος για βοηθεια?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Space

με ping φτάνεις στους DNS του awmn?

----------


## trendy

Δώσε λίγο παραπάνω πληροφορίες. 
Ανέβασε και ό,τι configurations-logs έχεις που μπορεί να βοηθάνε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις 3-4 post πιο πριν 
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...397#post563397

more πιο μετά....

----------

